# Pup treed another one



## Arrow3 (Feb 8, 2016)

If you've ever trained a coon dog you know of the ups and downs. Flirt was doing great and then hit a snag with a couple of slick trees. I took her hunting Saturday night and she just fell treed on this one. No track or locate thrown. Just started treeing. She's gotta improve on her accuracy but that ought to come with more hunting.


----------



## hog daddy (Feb 8, 2016)

Arrow 3 u on right track just keep putting some miles on pup she be a keeper


----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 9, 2016)

hog daddy said:


> Arrow 3 u on right track just keep putting some miles on pup she be a keeper



Thanks man. Yeah, I like her. She just turned 13 months old yesterday.


----------



## Trey Miller (Mar 3, 2016)

Your female looks good on the tree.

A buddy of mine has a young English dog doing the same thing. No saying much at all on track but mostly coming treed like your's. He'll look good one night and not worth a bullet the next. My opinion that's what makes it fun. I have a pup turning 3 months old this month and I can't wait to put him in the woods this coming fall. I do know one thing, you need patients because there's going to be mixed emotions and racking the brain on the puppy's progression. It's all fun though.


----------



## Hogwild80 (Mar 7, 2016)

There doesn't look to be a lot of coonhunters on this forum but glad to see there is some,good luck to those training there own I have two in training at this moment a redbone female and a Black and Tan male there are tremendous ups and downs but it's all fun,good luck Arrow3 with yours.


----------

